# saltwater and motors



## waistdeep (Dec 9, 2013)

what does the salt water do to a freshwater motor, is all you got to do is flush it when you get back? and what else?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 9, 2013)

If you are just going to use it occasionally in salt water, just flush it really well and be sure to clean all salt off the outside.  I'd wax every exterior part I could before I took it in the salt if I had the chance.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> If you are just going to use it occasionally in salt water, just flush it really well and be sure to clean all salt off the outside.  I'd wax every exterior part I could before I took it in the salt if I had the chance.



I flush mine every time I take it out even if I'm going back the next day. I also use Corrosion X on the trailer and under the cowl.Its expensive but its the only thing I know of that works.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 10, 2013)

waistdeep said:


> what does the salt water do to a freshwater motor, is all you got to do is flush it when you get back? and what else?



There is no such thing as a freshwater motor.They are the same


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 10, 2013)

Bpruitt said:


> I flush mine every time I take it out even if I'm going back the next day. I also use Corrosion X on the trailer and under the cowl.Its expensive but its the only thing I know of that works.



I used to use Boeshield when I lived in FL and kept a pontoon in a slip.  It's expensive too, but it works.  I flushed mine every time too.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 10, 2013)

6-56 is thinner than corrosion X and works well under the cowl.

Flush the motor as soon as possible after use.
Get a 55gall. plastic drum and run the motor in it. Add a pint of vinegar to the water or salt away. They help dissolve the salt and crud. Do it every time.
Running in the barrel heats the water which opens the t-stats flushing the system better.
Pull the T-stats each year and clean. Use Marine grade anti seize on the bolts so they don't corrode into the block.

Saltwater can be delt with if you do preventive maintance.
Wiring and hidden non SS parts on the boat and trailer are more of an issue than the motor. Use plenty of 6-56 and corrosion X on everything and go have fun.


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Dec 14, 2013)

Bpruitt said:


> There is no such thing as a freshwater motor.They are the same



this is correct


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 17, 2013)

Nothing but flushing them and spraying them down once in awhile. The trailer is what you better worry about if it's not galvanized.


----------



## ssiredfish (Dec 17, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Nothing but flushing them and spraying them down once in awhile. The trailer is what you better worry about if it's not galvanized.



Lets not forget about those little yellow buckets people like to use to splice their wires either......As if keeping a trailer up wasnt a PITA already......


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 17, 2013)

Saltwater Junky said:


> this is correct



X 3 Never heard of a "fresh water" outboard.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 17, 2013)

Years ago some motors were called saltwater motors, they had more SS bolts on them.

The Yamaha OX66 saltwater series is mainly marketing, it may have better midrange torque for heavier boats compared to a high reving merc for a fast bass boat.

Yamaha may have better corrosion resistence overall due to more SS bolts and coatings on parts. Look at the steering yoke on Mercs and pivot bushing bolts on Suzukis, they rust faster than Yamahas.
If you wash them and put some corrosion X on all motors will last.


----------



## GASeminole (Jan 29, 2014)

All newer outboards are made for saltwater use, especially Yamaha four strokes

Flush after every use and spray down the whole motor from cowling to skeg. Fresh water is your friend.

There are many who probably don't flush, skimp on maintenance, etc. and get away with it, but that can be the difference in 2000 and 4000 hours


----------



## pottydoc (Jan 29, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> All newer outboards are made for saltwater use, especially Yamaha four strokes
> 
> Flush after every use and spray down the whole motor from cowling to skeg. Fresh water is your friend.
> 
> There are many who probably don't flush, skimp on maintenance, etc. and get away with it, but that can be the difference in 2000 and 4000 hours



All of the period. The Yammis are no better or worse than the other motors. I'm talking about the newer ones, not the old motors. 

FWI, I got a 90 yammi hanging on my boat, so I'm not hating on them.


----------

